# Spermatic Cord Injection - Hoping someone can



## plynn (Mar 23, 2011)

Hoping someone can advise on best code to use for spermatic cord injection.

Patient having left inguinal pain, left testicular/scrotal pain

left spermatic cord was identified and grasped between my thumb and forefinger. The site overlying this was prepped. At this time I intruoduced a 25-gauge sterile hypodermic needle. This was advanced until the needle was felt to be within the substance of the spermatic cord. Aspiration at this site was negative. We then introduced 5 cubic centimers of 0.5% Marcain plain with 20 mg of methylprednisolone suspended within this.

Thanks for your thoughts on this one.


----------

